# Embed a flash/swf movie in ur VB project



## technovice (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi guys,

This is a very simple tutorial which will enable you embed a previously created flash or swf movie in a vb form
Heres how its done:

Open a standard exe file in vb

1) Add the embed swf file option in the toolbar:-
Go to 
Project>Components

*img164.exs.cx/img164/9048/project6sa.jpg

2) Scroll down to 'shockwave flash' and select it

*img164.exs.cx/img164/7083/component6es.jpg

Press apply

You should see a toolbar button for shockwave flash

*img164.exs.cx/img164/6972/toolbar4ga.jpg

3) Now click on that button and create a rectangle (shockwave flash object) with it

*img164.exs.cx/img164/3654/swfobject9yz.jpg

4) Now select the object & in its properties double click on the "custom" attribute

*img164.exs.cx/img164/8823/properties5pq.jpg

5) Now link your swf file as shown and select the embed movie option

*img164.exs.cx/img164/9882/proppages1hf.jpg

Now you will see the flash/swf movie in place of the rectangle!!
Hope this is useful!!

Thanks to www.imageshack.us & my pal prinz

Cheers!!


----------



## Busybody (Mar 31, 2005)

hi @techno
nice tut
it came at the right time since i'm just learning vb

anywayz can some1 tell how to replace the the boring command buttons with more graphically appealing ones?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 31, 2005)

You should try Lavolpe's buttons .. man they rox ..


----------



## Tux (Mar 31, 2005)

Awsome. I was searching for it.
THANKS


----------



## technovice (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks tux, busybody!

Hi Batty!
That was a awesome link you provided    
i downloaded the source code folder
it had the .vbp file amongst others

can you explain how we can exactly use the buttons shown in our own projects

Thanks again!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 1, 2005)

Just compile the project, an OCX will be created, Now reference that ActiveX to your project as you referenced Shockwave in the above tutorial ..


----------



## technovice (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks batty
it worked 
just need to add the module and user control forms downloaded into our project
and voila!... you got those wonderful customisabl buttons
thanx again


----------



## Byapti (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

I think the Flash/VB article on *www.adobe.com/devnet/flash/activex.html may be helpful in this discussion.

This popular white paper is written by some engineering folks from our organization Mindfire Solutions (*www.mindfiresolutions.com).

I hope you find it useful!

Cheers,
Byapti

Mindfire Solutions
*www.mindfiresolutions.com


----------



## Projjwal (Jun 30, 2007)

Very good ...but wht about c# there are no such component like shockwave flash.but i really want to embed swf with c# project pls help. 
function __RP_Callback_Helper(str, strCallbackEvent, splitSize, func){var event = null;if (strCallbackEvent){event = document.createEvent('Events');event.initEvent(strCallbackEvent, true, true);}if (str && str.length > 0){var splitList = str.split('|');var strCompare = str;if (splitList.length == splitSize)strCompare = splitList[splitSize-1];var pluginList = document.plugins;for (var count = 0; count < pluginList.length; count++){var sSrc = '';if (pluginList[count] && pluginList[count].src)sSrc = pluginList[count].src;if (strCompare.length >= sSrc.length){if (strCompare.indexOf(sSrc) != -1){func(str, count, pluginList, splitList);break;}}}}if (strCallbackEvent)document.body.dispatchEvent(event);}function __RP_Coord_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Left = splitList[0];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Top = splitList[1];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Right = splitList[2];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Bottom = splitList[3];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, 'rp-js-coord-callback', 5, func);}function __RP_Url_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback_Vid = splitList[0];pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback_Parent = splitList[1];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, 'rp-js-url-callback', 3, func);}function __RP_TotalBytes_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_TotalBytes_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_TotalBytes_Callback_Bytes = splitList[0];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, null, 2, func);}function __RP_Connection_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Connection_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Connection_Callback_Url = splitList[0];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, null, 2, func);}


----------



## SMARTLUBANA (Jul 1, 2007)

hey thanks for the tutorial

i m working on my project

can u tell me from where i can get the 3d buttons


----------

